# Where to buy/get Home Comfort Cook stove parts



## MAD MARK (Sep 29, 2018)

Partially redoing an old Home Comfort cook stove. 

Need some miscellaneous parts like door springs and 1 grab handle. 

Anyone know where to get parts?


----------



## coaly (Sep 29, 2018)

Woodman's Associates (Woodman's Parts Plus) has some parts for Home Comfort still available. Thy are not cataloged, call to ask. The only listed part in catalog is the small lid with note that some other parts are available.

You can usually measure one good door spring length, diameter and thickness for replacements. They are easy to make an S hook as a link to make a shorter one work if needed.


----------



## MAD MARK (Oct 8, 2018)

I called and they have nothing that will help me. I ordered something off of McMaster Carr hopefully it will work.

Whats this now about an S hook?

Below is picture of what I am looking for. 3" tall by 1.25" wide. Half inch wide not sure of thickness. Closest I have found on the internet is a Model T Door window crank torsion spring...


----------

